# Very specific steak knife search: Seeking advice/suggestions



## Chips (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been on the hunt for a while now for an amazing steak knife, and not constrained by needing a large set, I'd be happy with ideally just two to no more than four at most. I thought to ask here for any advice or suggestions here before dumping $300 on top shelf Wusthof knives, since I can likely do better if I'm a bit more patient. I dug thru the last 10 pages here, in case something relevant was already available.

I only have two very specific requirements and a few preferences.

1) No serrations at all. I want something I can sharpen myself at home, for the rest of my life, without needing anything more than my Edgepro.

2) Extremely high quality (buy it once and done, cry once sorta thing) sleek design.

I'm not a fan of bonded handles with large logo's, which is what turns me off of even the finer German bonded style knives. And ideally, what I end up with would be very simple, sleek, and extremely well made. Not looking for the big monstrous steak house designs. Actually, I'd even be more inclined to buy something having a stainless steel handle, similar to the Global style steak knives, but without the perforated textured holes for grips on the handles and hopefully a level of quality equal or far exceeding that of the Globals. My problem is, my lengthy search has only turned up serrated or half serrated knives in that realm, and the others look unfortunately cheap and shoddy. I'd prefer high quality solid stainless steel construction.

Ideally, it would just be a simple, sleek, non-serrated, very high quality steak knife (doesn't have to be a large set) that has a solid spine (not like the French Laguiole folding knife appearance) that wouldn't be too visually jarring next to a nice set of flatware. I'm open to any suggestions, even if they are custom knives that would function as a steak knife well. Ideally, under $350 or so if possible. I'd certainly entertain putting a slightly higher budget towards two or three fine custom or hand made knives that would look and function well as steak knives.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 4, 2013)

what about these?
http://www.chefsarmoury.com/kitchen-knives-by-brand/takeshi-saji/saji-steak-knives/cat_250.html


----------



## cclin (Jun 4, 2013)

my favor steak knife!!
http://www.radharcknives.com/Frontier_Steak_Knife.htm


----------



## sharkbite111 (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at Butch Harner's steak knives, I think they might be exactly what you're looking for...







Chris


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was just about to suggest the same thing ^^^^
Having had the opportunity to handle these guys (the 4 on the right), this would be my choice if I were on the market. And with the profile of his steak knife, they're kind off multi-functional too


----------



## rdpx (Jun 4, 2013)

I wondered if Iittala made one, but can't find any. Found this one whilst googling. No idea what kind of steel it is, but it seems to fit with your all SS, sleek design requirement maybe?

http://www.allmodern.com/mono-Mono-A-Steak-Knife-by-Peter-Raacke-1013-MOG1052.html


----------



## sharkbite111 (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL! While I haven't handled them personally, they're on my short list of next knives to buy! I've been admiring them for a while 

Chris


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not sure how much the Harner's run, but if you are willing to get only a couple, it might keep the price fairly reasonable. I just think I would have a hard time cutting on a plate with them and feeling ok about it. That is the main drawback to good steak knives: you have ignore, unlearn or whatever the idea of cutting on hard surfaces. 

I have a Forge de Laguiole set that I love (pictured below). Beware as there are a boatload of crap knives labeled as laguiole. The good sets of six will run $500-800, and there are only a handful of good producers.

I also thought the Podforge pairing knives looked to be well shaped for a steak knife and they aren't too expensive, but some makers here could probably match that price here. I have never tried their knives before. 

My dream steak knives would be to have the Pendray wootz utility knives as a set, but at $400 a piece that won't be happening any time soon. 

k.


----------



## Squilliam (Jun 4, 2013)

The bevel on those Podforge's make me queasy :scared4:


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 4, 2013)

Go Butch or go home!


----------



## The hekler (Jun 4, 2013)

Not the same quality as a custom, but I have a set of stainless steel handled shuns that I bought when I was inexperianced and thought shun knives were the best thing in the world. They are probably the only shuns I have that I won't eventually give away. Decent quality, one piece, and cheap enough that you don't feel bad using them on plates. Here they are on amazon but when I bought them I got the four piece set for around $125:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0070B3EM8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Kyle (Jun 4, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I'm not sure how much the Harner's run, but if you are willing to get only a couple, it might keep the price fairly reasonable. I just think I would have a hard time cutting on a plate with them and feeling ok about it. That is the main drawback to good steak knives: you have ignore, unlearn or whatever the idea of cutting on hard surfaces.



One day I'd like to own a set of high quality steak knives with wooden steak plates of some sort (think mini cutting board for dining purposes). Win-win!


----------



## pleue (Jun 4, 2013)

A set of 4 tojiro pettys or paring knives will be sub $200


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the Harners go for $500 for the set of four.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 4, 2013)

Kyle said:


> One day I'd like to own a set of high quality steak knives with wooden steak plates of some sort (think mini cutting board for dining purposes). Win-win!



I've thought of that same thing, and if I ever get a set of Harner's, it may call for such a setup. 



Dream Burls said:


> I think the Harners go for $500 for the set of four.



That is actually a really good price for Butch's knives. 

k.


----------



## jaybett (Jun 4, 2013)

A while back, Hankotsus were being picked up to be used as steak knives. 

Jay


----------



## Chips (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for such thorough replies. The first site recommendation was not getting me anywhere, just a page saying they only ship to NZ and Aus, I believe. I had considered the Shun's, but I'd have to be able to sand and smooth off the large logo. I detest large emblazoned logo's on most things. And I actually love the shape and design of that ironwood custom that was mentioned, except for the massive (dare say ridiculous) makers logo taking up half the blade. I have a lot of desert ironwood custom stuff, some burl, etc for the knobs and levers for my espresso machines.

And those Harner's are plucking all the right strings.... I need to dig thru his options and see what's available.


----------



## Chips (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't find any available from his site or others. I'll contact him and see how long it would take. 

I did look at the Tojiro DP steak knives. Certainly a bargain, but I'd probably be eyeing something else in a matter of months.

EDIT: Oh dear lord, these are nice...kinda wish I could buy just two for now.
http://www.classicshaving.com/catalog/item/7403588/9624395.htm


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 4, 2013)

Send Butch an email and start a conversation. The set shown in mark4pt0's pic came home from the ECG with me on Sunday; it hits all of your key must-haves (I got to see a set he made last November, which I believe Lefty sold for him).


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.opinel-usa.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Box-of-2-paring-carbon-knives-opinel-No-102

I just bought 4 of these, waiting on their arrival.

Should mention I actually bought them from amazon.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am still quite happy with my Warthers knives http://www.warthercutlery.com/4-5-steak-knives-in-a-gift-box.html - not the prettiest, but good steel and they do the job nicely.

Stefan


----------



## Chips (Jun 4, 2013)

Just heard back from Harner. Going to give him the business. Looking forward to seeing these!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chips said:


> Just heard back from Harner. Going to give him the business. Looking forward to seeing these!



I was just looking for the 'Like' button again, this social networking thing can be confusing  Great choice on the knives, glad to see that one of our makers here gets supported. 

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 4, 2013)

Chips said:


> Just heard back from Harner. Going to give him the business. Looking forward to seeing these!


Good choice, the knives are fantastic.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chips said:


> Just heard back from Harner. Going to give him the business. Looking forward to seeing these!



When do the custom cutting board plates from boardsmith get ordered?


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 5, 2013)

Uh...am I missing something here? We're talking about steak knives right? Knives that will be used for cutting cooked (properly I assume) steak on a ceramic plate? Why would you do that to a quality knife? Phrased another way, why would you buy a set of quality knives then abuse them that way? :2cents:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 5, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> Uh...am I missing something here? We're talking about steak knives right? Knives that will be used for cutting cooked (properly I assume) steak on a ceramic plate? Why would you do that to a quality knife? Phrased another way, why would you buy a set of quality knives then abuse them that way? :2cents:



They will stay sharper longer.

They will cut the food better.

You can simply resharpen them.

They can last lifetimes.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 5, 2013)

Also if you don't have to press hard while cutting on plate, you can cut without hitting the hard surface. Highly recommended.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Uh, yeah

And great choice on the steak knives!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 5, 2013)

Pics or this never happened, when they come in of course.


----------



## Chips (Jun 5, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> When do the custom cutting board plates from boardsmith get ordered?



Already happened! Boardsmith's largest mahogany board arrived about 2 months ago. I was one of the few that must have been stuck in waiting period purgatory. I think it took somewhere near 4 months for my board to arrive. I absolutely love it. 

I'll definitely share pics of the knives. Looks like to play it safe, at least 8 weeks lead time.


----------



## Chips (Jun 5, 2013)

Oops, just read the comment more carefully. Didn't know he made some kind of cutting board "plate", but I'll pass.


----------



## Chips (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I guess the thread is due an update, but nothing drool inducing, since they aren't done yet, but are about halfway there. On another note, I did just happen to see these, which look pretty cool too. Very utilitarian, cheaper, but still look nice.

https://schmidtbrotherscutlery.com/knives/forge


----------



## Chips (Aug 12, 2013)

Just arrived today. They are beautiful and I love the feel and the balance of them. Here's a shot he took of them.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 12, 2013)

They look well worth the wait!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Butch's steak knives do not disappoint. Great photo, too.


----------

